
John McAfee Calls His Own $1M Bitcoin Price Prediction 'Nonsense' - eddieoz
https://cointelegraph.com/news/john-mcafee-calls-his-own-1m-bitcoin-price-prediction-nonsense
======
eddieoz
He promised eating his own penis, so he need to deny it somehow.

